# Want to buy Bowfishing Reel and Arrow



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

I am new to bowfishing and just purchased a Browning Compound Bow off craigslist. I still need to buy a reel and fishing arrow, so if anyone has either a reel or arrow pm me and let me know what you have and how much you want for it. I live near the UH campus on I45 near downtown Houston, but will be happy to pick up anywhere in the Houston Area.


----------

